

Nobel Prize medal fetches record-breaking $4.76M - lettergram
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2014/12/05/nobel-prize-medal-fetches-record-breaking-476-million/

======
dalke
This is, what, the 11th time this sale has come up in the last week? There
were 51 comments in yesterday's posting at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8703155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8703155)
, for example.

